# Questions



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

train virgin here and need advice.Want to build a 4x12 layout and need to know where to start. (1) Whats the best complete starter DCC system for the price, just want to run three trains at once.(2) Is it a bad idea to bye a bunch of track off ebay if so what kind should I get. Enough for now will up date . Oh will use HO


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you see this thread?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10519


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

thanx tj


----------

